# Lawrence Co BBuck



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Guy at work sent me this at work
It's looking to be another good year
Monday @ 5:05 pm a record buck was killed in Lawrence county Ohio near the fields on Pine Creek guess it scored somehere around 240
geowol


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Holy _____________!!!!!


----------



## Cranberry Kid (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm with sporty, awesome!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one funky looking monster!!


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

My God, what a monster


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

wow, that drop tine is awesome, stickers all over the place!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

couple of more pics what a moose


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's amazing...Buck of a lifetime!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

SWEEEEET!Nice Buck congrats.


----------



## B.A.Muskie (Aug 19, 2007)

Huge deer....Nice


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone got a confirmation on on this being REAL?? Or that it will potentially score to become a record buck?? Link to a new paper or anything. Kinda looks photoshopped to me.... hate to be a nay sayer just can't find anything on google about it. Just figured it was about time for a picture of a monster to start circulating on the web


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

i think im agreeing with the dude under me .. cuz the adams county buck some how after it got shot made it all the way up to delawear to get hit by a simi seriously .. stop with the stupid deer kill storys ... but if this is a buck that really got killed this year .. great job


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

incredible deer! wonder why he is wearing a dress??


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

if u want the truth i dont think this deer was killed this year .. for some reason them brow tines and that drop looks like a deer i have seen in the past years .. but its the brow tines that are making me think it was not killed this year


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

The tag on the deer appears to be an Ohio tag, so that's a good thing. But that deer does look familiar. Hope that I am wrong b/c that is a very nice deer.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

and also i would like to add.. that deers body looks a little small to be carrying around head gear like that ... it looks like a 5 year olds rack on a two year olds body ...


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Sundays Columbus Dispatch

http://www.dispatch.com/live/conten...s26.ART_ART_10-26-08_C15_S7BMR8Q.html?sid=101

Dispatach must be better with the photoshop 
geowol


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Awesome buck!

Hopefully that stops a few of the "speculations"......


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Once again, Ohio produces another spectacular buck...I love living in Ohio. We really got it made.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Very well written story there ya linked geowol. Leaves me to believe the buck is real, very nice!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishman-
Why would you think it was photoshopped?
The story was documented and the Buck was checked by ODNR officers. 
I don't understand why people have to doubt what seems like every big deer that is taken. Seems everytime one is posted someone doubts they are real. There are some very very large Bucks in Ohio and I'd bet we'll see even more that are bigger. Maybe it jealousy? I hope you read the dispatch as they had a great story about this deer.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

sporty said:


> Holy _____________!!!!!


haha, my thoughts exactly!!!!!!! WOW


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

DaleM said:


> Fishman-
> Why would you think it was photoshopped?
> The story was documented and the Buck was checked by ODNR officers.
> I don't understand why people have to doubt what seems like every big deer that is taken. Seems everytime one is posted someone doubts they are real. There are some very very large Bucks in Ohio and I'd bet we'll see even more that are bigger. Maybe it jealousy? I hope you read the dispatch as they had a great story about this deer.


Geowol linked the Dispatch story up above. I am thinking you may have misread Fishman's last statement. I believe he was a doubter until he read that article. Hopefully that article will provide enough evidence for the rest of the doubters as well. No doubt every year there are at least a couple incidents where pictures circulate the net of photoshopped deer or deer taken somewhere/sometime else. I can understand skepticism when the pictures come from unkown sources. In this case Geowol seemed to have credible information and the Dispatch is supporting that.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

It's All good
I think we've all been reeled in one time or another 
I know I have 
That's why I try to be positive on what I post could have sent the entire history of the kill, names, tag number bla bla bla only sent the pictures and knew it would be hitting the news pretty quick.
Now's when all the real rumors will start when joe the public gets a hold of it  

Lets hope for Big Buck wishes coming true for us all
Geowol


----------

